# Estimated speed using Chinese tubes?



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello,

How fast will a 0.36cal lead ball (43grain, 5.5grams,9.2mm diameter) travel if shot with:

a) 4 strands 1745, 31" draw.








4 strands 1842, 31" draw.

c) 4 strands 2050, 31" draw.

d) Tapered DTBG (25-20mm), 31" draw.

What is the size of steel ball equivalent in weight to a 0.36 cal lead?


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

.36 cal lead weights 4.54 grams when perfectly spherical. A 10.36 mm steel ball would weight the same.
A 5.5 grams lead ball would be 9.75 mm and if made out of steel 11.05 mm.

As for a) to d) : make the strands 31" long and the shot would travel at zero fps.

On a more serious note, you might want to look up some video's from hawk2009. He did several test with chinese tubes. most were around 200 fps.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hit and run said:


> As for a) to d) : make the strands 31" long and the shot would travel at zero fps.
> 
> On a more serious note, you might want to look up some video's from hawk2009. He did several test with chinese tubes. most were around 200 fps.


Hit and Run is right on both counts, speed for your draw length depends on static length of the tubes and there is lots of info regarding this on the forum.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, Forgot to say, bands cut for a unstretch length of 6.5in.


----------

